# Triple Jump Landing



## Ryan400 (Apr 27, 2009)

C & C please


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Apr 27, 2009)

Exposures are pretty good, but they're struggling in other aspects. I shoot lots of track and it's one of my favorite sports to shoot, so I hope you don't mind me offering some tips.

1. Line yourself up straight in their path so they are jumping directly at you. Long jump and triple jumps are an event where you either need to be straight ahead or fully to one side. The slight angle makes it look awkward.

2. Get low to the ground. The are jumping up and coming down, so their bodies are going to held in a way that their torso is bent forward on the landing and they will normally be looking down. So you want to shoot up towards them to get their faces instead of their back and shoulders. I often lay on my belly to get the shots.

3. If you're going to shoot from straight in front, crop in really tight around them. Bring all the focus onto the jumper. Also shoot with a low depth of field. All that sharp deadspace around them is distracting. 

Keep at it.


----------



## Ryan400 (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank you for the tips, I love to shoot track and since i am out on injury for the rest of the season i will be shooting quite a bit of it... Hopefully i will be able to get some more shots later in the week


----------

